# Cases and Organizers for IEMs and Portable Gear



## EagleWings

Trying to have a dedicated thread for Cases and Organizers for IEMs and Portable Gear. Please feel free to share your cases and links to where others can find it.
  
 There are times when, the case that comes with the gear, does not work out for us. A good example is the case included with the Sennheiser IE80. It is well built, reliable and does a very good job of protecting the IEM. But I couldn't put it to use on a day-to-day basis as it lacks user friendliness and practicality. In such times, we are left to rely on cases from other gear or cases sold by 3rd Parties.
  
 - In my experience, I have found Point and Shoot camera hard cases to work really well for storing and carrying portable gear such as IEMs, DAPs, DACs, Amps.
 - Amazon and eBay offer a tons of IEM case options.


----------



## EagleWings

*Pelican 1010 Case: *For storying and carrying IEMs/Custom IEMs/Small DAPs/Small Amps/Mojo
 Product Link: http://www.pelican.com/us/en/product/watertight-protector-hard-cases/micro-case-series/standard/1010/
  
 Pelican cases have held a special place among Head-Fi members, for the excellent protection it offers, at an affordable price.
  
 Price: $8 - $15
 Amazon Link: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=pelican+1010
  
  
_**The yellow case is the Pelican 1010 case._


----------



## EagleWings

*Mudder Case for Nintendo 2DS Cases:* For storing and carrying IEMs/Custom IEMs/DAPs/DACs/Amps/Mojo
  
 Price: $10 - $15
 Amazon Link: https://www.amazon.com/Mudder-Travel-Carrying-Cover-Nintendo-2DS/dp/B01FU86LU4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1471840896&sr=8-5&keywords=mudder+2ds
  
 
 
 
  
  
 Similar cases:
 https://www.amazon.com/Mudder-Protective-Travel-Carrying-Nintendo/dp/B01CJJHAMU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1471840896&sr=8-2&keywords=mudder+2ds
 https://www.amazon.com/Austor-Travel-Carrying-Protective-Nintendo-2DS/dp/B01FY2U3UK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471840966&sr=8-1&keywords=austor+2ds


----------



## EagleWings

Reserved..


----------



## EagleWings

Reserved..


----------



## m usicguy

Look up gun cases.  Picked up a pistol case for $6.99.  I put my Dap, amp and iems in it.  workds great!~!!
  

  
 I got a ammo case for my larger headphnes.
  
 musicguy


----------



## canali

also need something with a shoulder strap or handle...for when you're walking around with your brick 
 and listening to music and don't want to drop it.
 i just bought the mojo extender for my ipod touch6 combo....still trying to find a solution.


----------



## Larsson

m usicguy said:


> Look up gun cases.  Picked up a pistol case for $6.99.  I put my Dap, amp and iems in it.  workds great!~!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome! I've never thought of that, I've always been looking into DSLR hard cases but they're always... off.
I guess I'll be ordering a few ammo cases this week 

Do you know of a good way to apply padding in ammo cases? Most I can find are just hard plastic? I suppose one could cut plastic foam to fit one's headphones precisely?


----------



## m usicguy

The small cases came with the foam installed.  On the larger ammo cases i had some thin foam laying around the house or i use the carpet no slip foam padding.  Cut the saide of the case.  One case i just used a hand towel to pad the headphone from the plastic.  
  
 M usicguy


----------



## canali

hopefully we'll see more walkaround options, too, which are even more needed.
 ..something small, with a handle, strap....lightweight....can take our audio bricks.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

eaglewings said:


> In my experience, I have found Point and Shoot camera hard cases to work really well for storing and carrying portable gear such as IEMs, DAPs, DACs, Amps.


 
  
 I use a Tenba case whenever I have reasonable expectation that it won't rain (although my bags are all Crumpler, Timbuk2, and Tenba), otherwise I bring the waterproof case from Aurisonics. This came with a strap so I can secure it t a key ring inside my bags, particularly my Tenba backpack's upper compartment.

  
 I also have this Clik Elite case that I got from a huge distributor sale recently. 90% off so I bought one even if I didn't need it. Still cheaper than ordering a new case anyway.


----------



## Xamdou

Does anyone uses this cable bag from saddleback leather?
 Ordered a 6 wire 22awg cable and could barely fit it inside my pelican 1010.
 Link : http://www.saddlebackleather.com/cable-bag


----------



## Mojo65

Hi, I am currently using a LowePro case that is excellent for protection however a bit less excellent for portability. I use it with my portable gear stack that I use primarily with full size headphones. So, in the second compartment I store the power supplies and cables. It does not show in the picture but the case has a little handle on one side.
 In case of IEM it can be used for the earphones.
 Here are some pictures. The case is the AVC 60 II
 Ciao
 Alessandro


----------



## EagleWings (Jan 4, 2018)

*Van Nuys VC820 - $120*

The ultimate carrying case for portable audio: *Van Nuys VC820*. At $120, this is quite expensive. But the fact that, this case is customizable makes it very future proof. Meaning, even if you change your DAPs or Amps, you can be 99.99% assured that it would fit. The case also works well for Hugo 2 like devices. As for the downsides, the case is not exactly sturdy. So it is not something that can take a beating, nor the ideal one for protecting your gear from drops (there's always Pelican case for that).

The internal dimensions without the separators are approximately: 21 x 15 x 4 cm / 10 x 6 x 2-1/2 inches. The separators attach to the walls through Velcro and are easy to adjust. You could comfortably store a DAP and 2 IEMs. If you are alright with winding your cables tightly, you could even fit 3 or 4 IEMs along with the DAP and a few small accessories. Here is a picture of my VC820 with the following:

Lotoo Paw Gold
Zeus + PWAudio No 5 cable
EA Leonidas cable
Sennheiser IE80

I also store a small zipper with eartips and ADEL modules above the DAP.


----------



## Thenewguy007

EagleWings said:


> *Pelican 1010 Case: *For storying and carrying IEMs/Custom IEMs/Small DAPs/Small Amps/Mojo
> Product Link: http://www.pelican.com/us/en/produc...r-hard-cases/micro-case-series/standard/1010/
> 
> Pelican cases have held a special place among Head-Fi members, for the excellent protection it offers, at an affordable price.
> ...



I'm liking the 64 Audio case.


----------



## olddude

EagleWings said:


> *Van Nuys VC820 - $120*
> 
> The ultimate carrying case for portable audio: *Van Nuys VC820*. At $120, this is quite expensive. But the fact that, this case is customizable makes it very future proof. Meaning, even if you change your DAPs or Amps, you can be 99.99% assured that it would fit. The case also works well for Hugo 2 like devices. As for the downsides, the case is not exactly sturdy. So it is not something that can take a beating, nor the ideal one for protecting your gear from drops (there's always Pelican case for that).
> 
> ...


My Dignis looks about the same, costs 105,000원 (think is was $80-100, can't recall).


----------



## Shanling

EagleWings said:


> *Van Nuys VC820 - $120*
> 
> The ultimate carrying case for portable audio: *Van Nuys VC820*. At $120, this is quite expensive. But the fact that, this case is customizable makes it very future proof. Meaning, even if you change your DAPs or Amps, you can be 99.99% assured that it would fit. The case also works well for Hugo 2 like devices. As for the downsides, the case is not exactly sturdy. So it is not something that can take a beating, nor the ideal one for protecting your gear from drops (there's always Pelican case for that).
> 
> The internal dimensions without the separators are approximately: 21 x 15 x 4 cm / 10 x 6 x 2-1/2 inches. The separators attach to the walls through Velcro and are easy to adjust. You could comfortably store a DAP and 2 IEMs. If you are alright with winding your cables tightly, you could even fit 3 or 4 IEMs along with the DAP and a few small accessories. Here is a picture of my VC820 with the following:



Taobao has these for 12USD, maybe should get some, would be useful for our trips to shows!!


----------



## EagleWings (Jan 27, 2018)

olddude said:


> My Dignis looks about the same, costs 105,000원 (think is was $80-100, can't recall).



Sweet case Jonathan. Only after I purchased the VanNuys case, did I come to learn about the Dignis Hako case. Had I known, I'd have probably gone for the Hako. VC820 and Hako are almost identical in dimensions and function. But Hako seems to be more sturdy because, the walls of the Van Nuys cases are held together with velcro.


----------



## EagleWings (Jan 27, 2018)

Shanling said:


> Taobao has these for 12USD, maybe should get some, would be useful for our trips to shows!!



Oh wow. Just 1/10 the price of the VanNuys case. I wish we came to know each other sooner Frankie. You would have helped me save a $100.


----------



## ExpiredLabel (Jan 27, 2018)

Surplus army ammo bags work in a pinch. Just add a coating of beeswax for the occasional shower.


----------



## zeta555

Shanling said:


> Taobao has these for 12USD, maybe should get some, would be useful for our trips to shows!!


any link for these?


----------



## EagleWings (Feb 5, 2018)

zeta555 said:


> any link for these?



https://world.taobao.com/item/562454165191.htm?spm=a21wu.10013406-tw.0.0.a2b1b9f6bDxjD

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a211ha.10565794.0.0.79d38586491aht&id=562454165191


----------



## zeta555

EagleWings said:


> https://world.taobao.com/item/562454165191.htm?spm=a21wu.10013406-tw.0.0.a2b1b9f6bDxjD
> 
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a211ha.10565794.0.0.79d38586491aht&id=562454165191


ordered, thank you!


----------



## CaptainCanada84

The cases that Campfire includes with their IEMs are the best I've seen. They're all available for purchase on their website and are definitely worth it.

https://campfireaudio.com/product-category/accessories/


----------



## fivestringwonder

EagleWings said:


> *Van Nuys VC820 - $120*
> 
> The ultimate carrying case for portable audio: *Van Nuys VC820*. At $120, this is quite expensive. But the fact that, this case is customizable makes it very future proof. Meaning, even if you change your DAPs or Amps, you can be 99.99% assured that it would fit. The case also works well for Hugo 2 like devices. As for the downsides, the case is not exactly sturdy. So it is not something that can take a beating, nor the ideal one for protecting your gear from drops (there's always Pelican case for that).
> 
> ...



Liking the look of the Van Nuys case...


----------



## praetor47

CaptainCanada84 said:


> The cases that Campfire includes with their IEMs are the best I've seen. They're all available for purchase on their website and are definitely worth it.
> 
> https://campfireaudio.com/product-category/accessories/



if only they'd provide some alternate form of shipping, because through fedex shipped to europe it's more expensive than the case itself  (any usa fellas willing to do a favor for a fellow eu headfier?  )


----------



## duo8

The case that comes with the FLC8s is built like a tank, 3mm solid aluminum.






FiiO also has a case similar to pelican cases


----------



## Coconut Wireles

CaptainCanada84 said:


> The cases that Campfire includes with their IEMs are the best I've seen. They're all available for purchase on their website and are definitely worth it.
> 
> https://campfireaudio.com/product-category/accessories/



I like the campfire cases but I didn’t care for the lining or the space taken by the side things that cramped the case too. I lined it with microfiber and added a foam divider to keep the IEMs in place and to keep from hitting each other. This was just a first try but I’m probably gonna work on something a bit nicer.


----------



## Tanelorn

Does someone use this FiiO case for the hiby and earphones or another player? I would like to hear some experiences, especially regarding the magnetic snap closing mechanism..
This looks like a perfect type of case (if it was not red!)





https://www.fiio.com/productinfo/279607.html


----------



## Tal00

Tanelorn said:


> Does someone use this FiiO case for the hiby and earphones or another player? I would like to hear some experiences, especially regarding the magnetic snap closing mechanism..
> This looks like a perfect type of case (if it was not red!)
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very nice but it is pricy.  Did anyone end up getting it.  Maybe post a link to a cheaper price or version?
Best I found so far is this one.
I'm thinking of ordering it:
https://www.chinaglobalmall.com/products/562454165191


----------



## stuck limo (Jan 22, 2021)

Excited to revive this thread. Am looking for something to cart around maybe some iFi Micro iUSB/iGalvanic or small amps (Vali or SP200 sized). 

I really dig this carry bag I got from Staples. It has room for a DAP and batteries and cables and earphones. (model number attached in photo)


----------



## Gforce8

We need more recommendations!


----------



## domiji

Miter Case 😎✌🏻


----------



## qua2k

EagleWings said:


> https://world.taobao.com/item/562454165191.htm?spm=a21wu.10013406-tw.0.0.a2b1b9f6bDxjD
> 
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a211ha.10565794.0.0.79d38586491aht&id=562454165191


is there an easy way to order these, US based?


----------



## EagleWings

Unfortunately I haven’t looked into it after that. I thought I saw Moon Audio stocking some Van Nuys cases. I could be wrong though.


----------



## lycos

domiji said:


> Miter Case



Where can i get this if i may ask?


----------



## domiji

I've got mine from Amazon: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B095PX12Y7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## qua2k

domiji said:


> Miter Case 😎✌🏻


My Miter case full of goodies


----------



## qua2k

Miter was just a bit too small.. nice but small if I want to carry the C9. So, I went ahead and ordered the Pinnacle of cases in my opinion, the Van Nuys VD-892-00. It is meant to fit 12 individuals IEMs by themselves but it is perfect for gear. Able to fit in plenty, very easy to get everything in and out also and lots of room left to grow as well. Expensive but very very worth it. The only negative is the use of velcro, I despise it, but only the side flaps use it. Perfect otherwise, highly recommend.


----------



## domiji

qua2k said:


> Miter was just a bit too small.. nice but small if I want to carry the C9. So, I went ahead and ordered the Pinnacle of cases in my opinion, the Van Nuys VD-892-00. It is meant to fit 12 individuals IEMs by themselves but it is perfect for gear. Able to fit in plenty, very easy to get everything in and out also and lots of room left to grow as well. Expensive but very very worth it. The only negative is the use of velcro, I despise it, but only the side flaps use it. Perfect otherwise, highly recommend.


Awesome case  
Where did you order it?


----------



## Blotto80

Anyone have any idea where I could purchase one of the ddHifi cases? I'm in love with the C2021 but I can't find one to purchase. The C2019 would also do the trick. I'm looking for something classy looking that can carry a single pair of IEMs and a portable DAC (iFi iDSD Nano Black or Chord Mojo) any other suggestions? The Miter boxes look nice too.


----------



## raymondkerr

Got myself a Miter multi case from Amazon UK.  Not the cheapest option however the quality is second to none.  Holds my DX200, Mojo 2 and two pairs of IEMs along with cables, tips and my AirPods.  Very pleased with this solution.


----------



## Tal00

raymondkerr said:


> Got myself a Miter multi case from Amazon UK.  Not the cheapest option however the quality is second to none.  Holds my DX200, Mojo 2 and two pairs of IEMs along with cables, tips and my AirPods.  Very pleased with this solution.


Looks very nice I found something similar for a better price from a Chinese outlet a few years back. This looks better made. However on Amazon Canada it lists for 95 pounds that’s quite expensive!


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Anyone find that IEM Leather neck strap Zeos was talking about in a few of his video's? 
Link please.


----------



## Qualitas

TheDeafMonk said:


> Anyone find that IEM Leather neck strap Zeos was talking about in a few of his video's?
> Link please.



@TheDeafMonk I believe it's either this, or something very similar
https://hifigo.com/products/leather-earphone-holder-1


----------



## james93

I've had this for a few months, pencil holder, it has done a great job.

Still looking for something else, just to try.

Also picked up an Eletech Luxe Case, which is VERY nice in person and glad I was able to pick one up.


----------



## Terco (Jan 4, 2023)

Effect Audio Case $99

https://audio46.com/collections/effect-audio/products/effect-audio-chamber-carrying-case


----------

